# My new boy Moki :D



## Rhiannon (Sep 2, 2011)

As close as I can tell he is a long furred Satin light mock chocolate

First we will start with Moki's cage

Front view 









Top view 









And Now ... MOKI


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Cute shots. Adventerous little mouse.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

How lovely! How old is Moki?


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 2, 2011)

No idea I just bought him from petsmart ... total impulse but I did do the research about a year ago on proper diet and housing and had the bin all set up then rescued my hamster instead since none were up for rescue.

How old do you think Moki is? I have had mice before and he seems fairly young still ... not yet mature and he is a sweety doesnt bite or anything just afraid ... I took the pics in the igloo because my camera tends to glare


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Guessing based on my petstore mice, I'd say he's still fairly young. Maybe three months? Between his gender, young age, and his origin, I'd also guess that you're not so much looking at longhair as the fluffy guard hairs not uncommon in pettypes. With longhair, young males usually have the longest of the long fur (meaning he'd be a poofball), and Petsmart doesn't tend to carry non-standard-coated varieties anymore. Mock chocolate isn't a bad guess at color though. And he's definitely got plenty to do in that cage! Verra nice...


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 2, 2011)

actually ours here carries LOTS of long furs and satins they have for years and never changed over for some reason ... I was also thinking 3-4 months  Here if they are short hairs its very easy to tell I have never seen one around here with " guard hairs" and thanks I was trying to figure it out as best I could 

And thanks I wanted to give him the best cage I could  Heres him in it










I will keep you guys updated on him


----------

